# Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??



## Psycho-21 (28. Sep. 2009)

Hi

sagt mal woran erkennt man richitge(echte) Kois??Ich werd das gefühl nicht los das ich nur einen oder max zwei echte Kois im Teich habe der eine ist ganz silber ca 4jahre und ca 45cm und der andere ist so weis mit orange ca 3jahre und ca 30 cm die anderen sind zwar auch alles zwischen 15 und 30 cm aber viel älter und wachsen rigendwie nicht


----------



## robsig12 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

Erkennen kannst Du Koi an den  Barteln am Maul. Goldfische haben keine.

Übrigens wachsen die Koi je nach Haltungsbedingung und der Gene auch verschieden.


----------



## scholzi (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

Hi...die Bedeutung von Koi....
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koi


----------



## Psycho-21 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

Hi das mit den Barteln ist mir schon klar aber gibt es da nicht ne art die auch wie ein koi aussieht und offtmals auch als koi verkauft wird obwohl es keiner ist


----------



## robsig12 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*



Psycho-21 schrieb:


> Hi das mit den Barteln ist mir schon klar aber gibt es da nicht ne art die auch wie ein koi aussieht und offtmals auch als koi verkauft wird obwohl es keiner ist



:crazy Meinst Du Euro Koi? Oder Ghost Koi? Die gehören genauso zur Gatung der Koi.


----------



## scholzi (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

Er meint bestimmt __ Elritze oder __ Giebel(__ Goldfisch) die ja auch zur Karpfenfamilie zählen!
Vielleicht gibt es in der Karpfenfamilie ne Sorte mit Barteln die dem "Koi" ähnelt aber nicht so groß wird.....ein MiniKoi?
Ich glaub so war die Frage gemeint!
Ich kann sie aber nicht beantworten:smoki


----------



## toschbaer (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

Hallo Benni,

 dann zeige doch mal Deine " nicht - echten Koi" !!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Psycho-21 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wie erkenne ich einen echten Koi??*

ich sag ja nicht das sie nicht echt sind aber irgendwie find ich sie komisch werd morgen mal bilder machen


----------

